# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Đô Rê Mon full toàn tập

## thinhhp91

Liệu còn ai ko biết đến bộ truyện này ko nhỉ? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Ai thích đọc thì down nha! (Cứ thank, cứ down, đợi mất mạng lôi ra đọc thì khoái fải biết!!! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
Bộ này là bộ Đô-rê-mon truyện ngắn, dài và đặc biệt là có truyện màu. Rất đẹp! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
*
41 tập Doreamon ngắn:*

* Tập 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?flvmnnejsyr
* Tập 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?5zcotkyjxlg
* Tập 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?4eeo1ibtlws
* Tập 4: http://www.mediafire.com/?2mhzjymxmhy
* Tập 5: http://www.mediafire.com/?dzbz1t8s0tj
* Tập 6: http://www.mediafire.com/?50xljhxjfzm
* Tập 7: http://www.mediafire.com/?4y3ncblty05
* Tập 8: http://www.mediafire.com/?fzxyyd071yv
* Tập 9: http://www.mediafire.com/?0x8qu0y3e1x
* Tập 10: http://www.mediafire.com/?dowccwjpl14
* Tập 11: http://www.mediafire.com/?cjvebmmyxz5
* Tập 12: http://www.mediafire.com/?enypwkglnnv
* Tập 13: http://www.mediafire.com/?bm2zjlmonkd
* Tập 14: http://www.mediafire.com/?b3bjmwnvhpo
* Tập 15: http://www.mediafire.com/?2xmondogjbt
* Tập 16: http://www.mediafire.com/?1bcimjxcxgo
* Tập 17: http://www.mediafire.com/?70oed12cnn5
* Tập 18: http://www.mediafire.com/?00ekn109mn5
* Tập 19: http://www.mediafire.com/?23wntz1jozn
* Tập 20: http://www.mediafire.com/?bmoijcnbtyj
* Tập 21: http://www.mediafire.com/?ciwnmmwyj3y
* Tập 22: http://www.mediafire.com/?dmcdgeztz1i
* Tập 23: http://www.mediafire.com/?2qmki9pvy2c
* Tập 24: http://www.mediafire.com/?9siydvzomet
* Tập 25: http://www.mediafire.com/?51mgxzyz3js
* Tập 26: http://www.mediafire.com/?5etzyytgjmw
* Tập 27: http://www.mediafire.com/?df03axwdxpt
* Tập 28: http://www.mediafire.com/?3n3lvvwz4tq
* Tập 29: http://www.mediafire.com/?dkyit0z9zvn
* Tập 30: http://www.mediafire.com/?erwwt9mqspu
* Tập 31: http://www.mediafire.com/?0ztzgzyzyfn
* Tập 32: http://www.mediafire.com/?bxx3xw2tdmn
* Tập 33: http://www.mediafire.com/?2dmwtza9tkl
* Tập 34: http://www.mediafire.com/?7jywlyaburj
* Tập 35: http://www.mediafire.com/?6thc4nkv2tp
* Tập 36: http://www.mediafire.com/?9zn3b11ezq4
* Tập 37: http://www.mediafire.com/?fg5bfvzdyvx
* Tập 38: http://www.mediafire.com/?7fngvjy4zjt
* Tập 39: http://www.mediafire.com/?6wudymbjnog
* Tập 40: http://www.mediafire.com/?athn1ncbe0o
* Tập 41: http://www.mediafire.com/?4xxgtmtydqw
Pass Unrar (Nếu có thì là): http://www.doremon.co.nr

*14 tập truyện dài:* 
Truyền thuyết về vua mặt trời Nobita: http://www.mediafire.com/?byoda0jgdn3
Du hành đến vương quốc loài chim: http://www.mediafire.com/?2w5go2vdjvk
Cuộc phiêu lưu vào lòng đất: http://www.mediafire.com/?0n1j4djljm3
Nobita ở Vương quốc chó mèo: http://www.mediafire.com/?a8jxmyxzj91
Cuộc xâm lâm của binh đoàn robot: http://www.mediafire.com/?etg0j0wjgeg
Vương quốc trên mây: http://www.mediafire.com/?1njaxyhj1bd
Cuộc phiêu lưu đến đảo giấu vàng: http://www.mediafire.com/?c9hbxbmodnu
Ngôi sao cảm: http://www.mediafire.com/?4jcln9yrhll
Lâu đài dưới đáy biển: http://www.mediafire.com/?armbq4ysxnv
Nobita lạc vào xứ quỷ: http://www.mediafire.com/?cnjtagzd4nc
Cuộc phiêu lưu đến vương quốc gió: http://www.mediafire.com/?bxvhmljtdmx
Nobita đến xứ Batư: http://www.mediafire.com/?0xnjl1p8m4e
Thành phố thú nhồi bông: http://www.mediafire.com/?bmgjlntavkg
Ba chàng hiệp sĩ mộng mơ: http://www.sendspace.com/file/4720in
Pass Unrar (Nếu có thì là): http://www.doremon.co.nr

*36 tập truyện màu:
* [DOWNLOAD]http://www.mediafire.com/?7wdkvvgy0lj[/DOWNLOAD]

Pass Unrar (Nếu có thì là): http://www.doremon.co.nr
Tiếp nha:
http://www.vnfriends.biz/Comics_www.vnfriends.net/DoremonBC/J2S_-_DoremonBongChay.rar
Chúc anh em vui vẻ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

​

----------


## hoabaybay

bác Bê có link truyện Gan ba Fly High ko ? share cho mình với ! lâu ngày ko đọc truyện này . Nhưng mà bản tiếng việt ấy nha !

----------


## adviser

Đọc truyện màu không thích bằng đọc truyện bình thường đâu các bác ạ.

----------


## innguyengia

thank bạn nhìu lắm hihi, doẻmon la số 1

----------


## Binhboong92

bác có tập doremon tây du ký ko? cho em xin links phát [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## noithatquangvinh

bác có conan hok cho em xin vài tập em thích đọc conan hơn

----------


## totinhte

tks nhé...nhỏ đến lớn đều kết cái truyện nỳ....

----------

